# [solved] nftables doesn't work like excepted

## Demonking

Hello,

i wanted to try nftables on my home pc and play with the configurations  :Smile: 

But after installing everything, i'm unable to create a list.

Hope someone could help

Every command is executed as root

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> demonking # uname -a
> 
> Linux Master 3.13.4-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Feb 22 14:03:31 CET 2014 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  demonking # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  demonking # equery list '*' | grep nftables
> 
> net-firewall/nftables-0.099
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  demonking # nft add table foo
> 
> <cmdline>:1:1-13: Error: Could not add table: Address family not supported by protocol
> ...

 

What i'm doing wrong?

Because gentoo don't have a wiki section for this, i have read the arch linux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nftables#Tables .

But nothing helps :/

----------

## Demonking

After trying and search through all sites of google, i have found the problem.

There were some missing modules.

Here are the required:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES) [M/y/?] m
> 
> Netfilter nf_tables support (NF_TABLES) [N/m] (NEW) m
> ...

 

Source : https://home.regit.org/netfilter-en/nftables-quick-howto

Hope i could help someone else with this problem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

since my world update is pulling in a new kernel i guess ill insert your documentation and note that it is not tested by me into the wiki for nftables and test if the kernel works on this box or not.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nftables

it seems legit, and similar enough to iptables kernel options that i believe you.  i would say just drop in and ill format it to wiki for you, but kernel stuff requires hunting down the exact path that the options reside at.  so that is pretty much what is happening, me taking your notes and formatting them as i insert them into a test kernel that i expect to fail due to hardware insufficiency.

Netfilter nf_tables payload module (NFT_PAYLOAD) [N/m] (NEW) m  i couldnt find in 3.13.4 rest are posted though

----------

